# well hello there!



## falsefiction (Aug 8, 2008)

hello!  i am new to speckra...and kind of new to make up in general.  i went through my hardcore "i'm a feminist so i can't wear make up" phase as teenager and now that i am in my mid-twenties, i am starting to love it.  i have a very small collection and i'm not an everyday make up kind of girl, but i've been loving this site and finding other sites to learn new things about the process and tricks of the trade.  i have a few mac products that i love, but on a receptionist's salary, that isn't that realistic for me right now, so i am loving finding new cheap products with good color payoff.  i am definitely making my first cherry culture nyx order next week when i get paid!

i'm 24 and i live in portland, or.  i love the city i live in and the people i am surronded with.  i am also a thrift store and craft addict.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey there! and Welcome!Don't worry I'm not an everyday makeup kinda girl either I just love to play with it!And do other people's makeup!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! See you around the forum.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)




----------

